# LF: Fluval 'Plus' Internal Filter (need it tonight)



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Just setup my new tank and noticed the sponge filter is not doing the job. 
Looking for a Fluval 1 or 2 'Plus' Internal Filter tonight!!


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Stu_H for hooking my up so fast.


----------

